# Canon G12 Long Exposure Daylight Photography



## emeraldthree (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm trying to take some long exposure daylight photography to get that misty effect of the water surrounding a pier.  In order to accomplish this using a Canon G12, would I need an adapter on which I could place an ND filter or is there a way to trick the camera into thinking there is an ND filter on it?

Thanks for your help.


----------

